# PM CNC dust shoe has fatal design flaw



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Here is a product that is proven on CNC's. I've had mine since 2014 and no problems to report. 5 stars!
https://www.kentcnc.net/nc
Also, I have D.I.Y. CAD/CAM Tool path copy of the "Kent" original and the links to McMasters for the brushes.
After much analysis of the time/costs- just buy KENT than try to make it yourself. I replaced the original that came with my machine with the KENT- Yes, I balked at the price- Well worth it.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

The Kent one looks to be decent quality. As a turn key rig it's a little spendy, but looks to be ready to go.

Mike


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

"... it's a little spendy" Fathers Day is coming up- I hope that you enjoy the world of CNC


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

DW,

I've had my machine for a bit. I have the Probotix nebula and its a nice midsize unit with a cutting area about 36×50. I do a fair amount of cabinet work and being able to just throw on a piece of ply wood and come back 20 minutes later and pick up two cabinet sides with toe kicks, dadoes and shelf pin holes all done has been a thing of beauty.

Mike


----------



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

It is great to see younger woodworkers accepting technology (CNC). Before the CNC, we used various hand methods
Today a programmed machine…








Note the optional "Kent type dust shoe- do you happen to know how much it cost $$$? It looks very similar to the Kent- can you upgrade to your machine. I say this for I do not like working with a product that is not to my liking (junk)








Also, I like that your machine comes with a 4th axis option. You could add some very beautiful decor for the cabinets (additonal markup)

Best to you any others-


----------

